# Cheap male for sale.



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Saw this male dog at siam crown kennels but i don't hav the resources to buy him. He's titled, a bit handler aggresive.



This is his page. He's going for about $2000 i think. I think its a good opportunity for anybody wanting protection dog.


----------



## Bart Karmich (Jul 16, 2010)

He looks fat.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Bart Karmich said:


> He looks fat.


Not "working weight" but I wouldn't call that dog fat by any stretch.


----------



## Jack Roberts (Sep 5, 2008)

I would not call 2000 dollars cheap myself.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jack Roberts said:


> I would not call 2000 dollars cheap myself.


I agree, if he throws good offspring he might be nice to breed to, but at seven years old I don't think he's a competition dog.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Well i thought the same, if he made good offspring whoever owns him would make the money back. I confirmed the price and its much less, about half i think. The main cost would be shipping, he's in thailand. I hear he's handler aggressive so if you want him.......


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah the dog is $1000, just want to be precise.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

If they want to sell the dog, they can contact the administrator for a classified ad.

DFrost


----------

